# ffmpeg in Python



## senmeis (16 Mai 2022)

Moin,

ist es möglich, die Kommando ffmpeg.exe in Python zu integrieren und die Fehlermeldung irgendwie zur Verfügung zu stellen um diese später weiter zu bearbeiten?


----------



## Blockmove (16 Mai 2022)

Ich hab was im Hinterkopf mit subprocess.call(xzx.exe)


----------



## senmeis (17 Mai 2022)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich habe mit subprocess.call(ffmpeg …) einiges probiert und folgendes herausgefunden:

subprocess.call(ffmpeg …) = 1 falls Fehler auftritt
subprocess.call(ffmpeg …) = 0 falls erfolgreich

Ist das allgemein gültig oder von einzelnen Anwendungen abhängig?


----------



## ThomasGCH (17 Mai 2022)

Generell kann man sagen, dass der exit code 0 für success steht und 1 für error.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 Mai 2022)

ThomasGCH schrieb:


> Generell kann man sagen, dass der exit code 0 für success steht und 1 für error.


Generell kann man nur sagen, 0=Erfolg, alles !=0 ist Fehler. Bei Windows Anwendungen muss man auch mit negativen Rückgabewerten umgehen können, da der Rückgabewert vorzeichenbehaftet ist.


----------



## senmeis (18 Mai 2022)

Verstehe, aber was ist wenn der Fehler weiter analysiert werden soll? Ich nehme an dies ist anwendungsspezifisch und Argument „stderr“ ist einzusetzen. Beispiele sind lieber erwünscht.


----------

